# ID for this plant please.



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

it has a tender stem and smaller than the amazon sword.

thanks.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

i have that plant too and i have no idea i could use the name of it too


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

it could be Cardinal plant (Lobelia cardinalis) or Red Melon Sword(Echinodorus x barthii) or Anubias barteri....







maybe


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Camotekid: I believe that this is an "Echinodorus Latifolius" (IMO).

Jim


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

thanx jim.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Amazon sword i think


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

jah maan...you have an awesome plant setup







what kind of plant is on the gravel? and where could you get it?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

vanz said:


> jah maan...you have an awesome plant setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is 'Java Moss' another similar is 'Riccia Fluitans'.

*I have mixed Java and Riccia together and it looks fantastic!!!!Try it!!!









Jim


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

vanz said:


> what kind of plant is on the gravel? and where could you get it?


 yep java moss ... they are from south east asia you can somethimes pick them straight off some soggy grown..









does Echinodorus Latifolius flower ?and can they live out of the water aswell?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I have java moss...but the majority of it went into my filter








I have a some growing on my fake tree stump...looks awesome. But how do you prevent it from getting lose and goign into the filter or up the python siphon? I might go and buy some more today.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

vanz said:


> I have java moss...but the majority of it went into my filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go to get some nylon or cotton string....and tie it down well then you shouldnt get any of those problems ... weell not as often :laugh: 
i prefer nylon string cause its tranparent ... but cotton is good as it will decay after ahwile and your java moss will be able to root its own self...

you dont want to tie them up too tight cause this might suffercate the poor plant 
good luck...









send some pics of your javamoss on the fake tree....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jah maan said:


> does Echinodorus Latifolius flower ?and can they live out of the water aswell?


 I really don't know and i can find it in the book of plants i have....I 'll ask my friends in Greek forum and i'll tell you...

Jim


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> jah maan said:
> 
> 
> > does Echinodorus Latifolius flower ?and can they live out of the water aswell?
> ...


 thanks jim ...
ive seen some flower but i wasnt sure if it was the same plant or not


----------

